# Suggestions (or help) with mold problem under / behind tub



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

_I_ am not that bored. Removing the mold may be easier than stopping the cause. Moisture is building up for some reason. You will need to find why. Stop the moisture and your mold problems will probably go away after cleaning. Are you dreaming? Could be. I would locate the source of the problem first.


----------



## glamgirrl (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey, you'd be surprised what one girl can do! I feel for you, since I just finished gutting and redmodeling my bathroom by myself too. It CAN be done!
The mold in there was horrific! I think the previous owner never recaulked the tub. I ended up going right down to the floor joists and taking everything out.
Anyhow, try cleaning it up with bleach first- I'd get a spray bottle and a long handled scrub brush and get under there as best you can. The trick is to get it off as much as possible, and make sure it all dries out really well. Put a dehumidifer in the room-mine ran constantly for a few days before I was sure it was dry.

You CAN get the surround out in good condition if you do it slowly and carefully...it depends how well stuck it is to the wall. Mine was pretty loose, so I peeled it off carefully using a paint scraper to attack the remaining glue. Then clean it with more bleach and remove any glue stuck to it. It takes time, so consider buying a new one...Home Depot had some nice ones for about $120.

If you do take it down to replace the wallboards- use Denshield or cement board behind the tub. I used Densheid- it is easier and lighter to work with, and you can buy it in 36x60" pieces (or bigger, but that fit in my car!) I had to bleach the wall studs to get rid of all the mold, but once they were dry, putting up new Denshield is easy. 
I hope this helps- and makes you feel better- I know that sinking feeling when you first see the mold- but you CAN deal with this!
:thumbsup: Glamgirrl


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Umm why is there wall board behind the tub and under it?? 

Typical construction has the tub surround fastened directly to the framing and the cement board runs down INTO the flange. Never put the board OVER the flange! WHen you tile the walls of the tub you fill the void (that is from the top of the tub to the cement board) with the tile adhesive.


----------

